# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.73 - more Lumia features and other

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.73 - more Lumia features and other* *Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.73 released*  
- USB flashing improved
  - WP7x : Added "Reset EFS" enable/disable option
    It make EFS restore after flashing (Reset SimLock (RELOCK), Counter)  
 - Service operations improved
  - Lumia WP7x SimLock info (Lock state/Operator) released
  - Asha OS LifeTimed Read/Reset/Edit released
  - XG223 RPL operations improved: Factory RPL/Backup mode handling. Require to write RPL from "dead" mode
  - XG213 RPL operations improved  
 - User Data operations improved
  - SMS extraction for Lumia WP7x released (from image)
  - Phonebook extraction for Lumia WP7x released (from image)
  Extraction is under test and remote for now (take some time)  
 - Navi Updated
   Added latest firmwares for Asha and Lumia phones  
 - Other
  - Ini updated
  - Stuff Files updated
  - Some bug fixes at all    
Direct download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2013) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا اخي شمس على المتابعة

----------


## الطيار

طب فين رابط التحميل

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> طب فين رابط التحميل

  Direct download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

